# New internet option for watching races in the US



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

In case you all haven't seen this there is a new option for watching races in the us called FLOBikes. They appear to have the rights to most of the races NBC doesn't. They are more expensive than NBCGold, but not nearly as expensive as FUBO.tv. Only looked a little into it. They are either $30 per month or $150 for a year. However it appears you can pay for a month here and there as you see races you want to watch.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmm... might be worth checking out.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm out of touch with tv ... I haven't done torrents or anything in years. A few years ago I watched the Eurosport streams on the internet of races, but the last few seasons they've not worked for me and I've just never had the time to look into things. I did a year of NBC Gold, but nothing the last two years.

A friend said he has an Amazon Fire Stick which has been cracked so it runs Kodi. Is there a cycling app that runs on Kodi that lets you watch more cycling? I'm not looking for live, I'm not looking for full coverage ... It would be ideal to be able to see Australian or British of Sky TV highlights for major races/stages. I see links on Steephill, but they're country blocked, and I don't want to much around with VPN.

So, would a $65 hacked Amazon Fire stick help? I know I could buy a new one and do it myself, but it'd take me a while (and I don't have a PC or Android device), so I'd rather just pay.

Thanks


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> I'm out of touch with tv ... I haven't done torrents or anything in years. A few years ago I watched the Eurosport streams on the internet of races, but the last few seasons they've not worked for me and I've just never had the time to look into things. I did a year of NBC Gold, but nothing the last two years.
> 
> A friend said he has an Amazon Fire Stick which has been cracked so it runs Kodi. Is there a cycling app that runs on Kodi that lets you watch more cycling? I'm not looking for live, I'm not looking for full coverage ... It would be ideal to be able to see Australian or British of Sky TV highlights for major races/stages. I see links on Steephill, but they're country blocked, and I don't want to much around with VPN.
> 
> ...


Kodi now has a Eurosport player add-on, that lets you access your Eurosport account for playback, via a VPN connection. I use PureVPN (https://goo.gl/8V0UNm) and connect to a UK server for Eurosport access. I need to install the player on one of my Raspberry Pi Kodi players and see how that works.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

4Crawler said:


> Kodi now has a Eurosport player add-on, that lets you access your Eurosport account for playback, via a VPN connection. I use PureVPN (https://billing.purevpn.com/aff.php?aff=17124) and connect to a UK server for Eurosport access. I need to install the player on one of my Raspberry Pi Kodi players and see how that works.


Thanks, so that's a EuroSport account + a VPN account, or is the VPN connection in Kodi free? I thought I'd read that the EuroSport account was very reasonable. And I assume this method would mean I could watch on other devices (with a VPN) too?

Thanks,


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> Thanks, so that's a EuroSport account + a VPN account, or is the VPN connection in Kodi free? I thought I'd read that the EuroSport account was very reasonable. And I assume this method would mean I could watch on other devices (with a VPN) too?
> 
> Thanks,


My VPN connection is under $5/mo. Has many uses outside of geo-shifting, like if connected to a public/open WiFi hot spot. Eurosport is in the $5-10/mo. range depending on the plan. I get 5 simultaneous VPN connections with my account and I also have a VPN-capable modem. With that, it maintains a single VPN connection and then I can add as many devices to that one connection as I want, like my 3 Kodi boxes, but you can connect a Kodi device directly via VPN as well. There are also free VPN services out there, but I think it's a case of "you get what you pay for" from what I've heard.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

My husband has a VPN on his computer. I really need to get him to share that with my computer. That would be highly helpful.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

4Crawler said:


> My VPN connection is under $5/mo. Has many uses outside of geo-shifting, like if connected to a public/open WiFi hot spot. Eurosport is in the $5-10/mo. range depending on the plan. I get 5 simultaneous VPN connections with my account and I also have a VPN-capable modem. With that, it maintains a single VPN connection and then I can add as many devices to that one connection as I want, like my 3 Kodi boxes, but you can connect a Kodi device directly via VPN as well. There are also free VPN services out there, but I think it's a case of "you get what you pay for" from what I've heard.


Yup.

I was having issues with geoblocking of my VPN...I had to bypass my turd ISPs DNS that was leaking my location. Eurosport back to working for another year here.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> My husband has a VPN on his computer. I really need to get him to share that with my computer. That would be highly helpful.


Two options. The VPN service may offer multiple sessions, if so, should be no problem to have a 2nd connection on your system. You might see if your router/WiFi box supports a VPN connection on it and can share that with several devices. When I last upgraded my WiFi router, I went with a Sabai VPN router for just that feature:
http://www.sabaitechnology.com/#_l_kg
I can put my entire home network on VPN if I wish, connected to most any country in the world, and that would use only one login/session. In my case, I have one login on my router, one for my Synology NAS file server, one for a 2nd VPN router/accelerator and, one for a mobile device and that leaves me 1 open login. And with PureVPN, if you try to add more than 5 logins, it'll let you do that, although it'll disconnect one of the other sessions. Not sure how they pick which one to disconnect, though.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> Yup.
> 
> I was having issues with geoblocking of my VPN...I had to bypass my turd ISPs DNS that was leaking my location. Eurosport back to working for another year here.


I know PureVPN has a DNS server you can use with VPN:
https://support.purevpn.com/what-is-dns-leak

But yes, I think I've bypassed all my ISP DNS servers from you router onward. Actually, good thing I checked, I still had an ISP/DNS server as a 3rd option in my router setup, now removed!

Sometimes I need to reconnect to the UK server I use if Eurosport denies access. I think they must be blocking a specific server/IP address, but reconnecting gives me a new IP address and all is fine.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think my husband said that the VPN he has on his compute does allow at least 2 devices to use it at one time. Didn't know there was one for a router.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

One new thing I've noticed on Eurosport recently is they's added an ad-free stream for the Giro. Watched that one this morning and it was nice w/o the commercial breaks.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

4Crawler said:


> My VPN connection is under $5/mo. Has many uses outside of geo-shifting, like if connected to a public/open WiFi hot spot. Eurosport is in the $5-10/mo. range depending on the plan. I get 5 simultaneous VPN connections with my account and I also have a VPN-capable modem. With that, it maintains a single VPN connection and then I can add as many devices to that one connection as I want, like my 3 Kodi boxes, but you can connect a Kodi device directly via VPN as well. There are also free VPN services out there, but I think it's a case of "you get what you pay for" from what I've heard.


I'm pretty sure my router etc are not VPN capable. I'm pretty keen to buy the 4k Amazon Fire stick and put Kodi on it ($50 right now). So I can install a kodi VPN app that I can choose to launch or not before launching EuroSport or similar? So that way I can hopefully choose in I'm using UK, Australia, USA or whatever for my region?

I'll maybe get this done in time for TdF ... will have to see how time goes. 

Thanks


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> I'm pretty sure my router etc are not VPN capable. I'm pretty keen to buy the 4k Amazon Fire stick and put Kodi on it ($50 right now). So I can install a kodi VPN app that I can choose to launch or not before launching EuroSport or similar? So that way I can hopefully choose in I'm using UK, Australia, USA or whatever for my region?
> 
> I'll maybe get this done in time for TdF ... will have to see how time goes.
> 
> Thanks


I know PureVPN has a Kodi add-on for their service, so you could have that specific device running on VPN. I imagine other service providers offer either add-ons. Or if they offer a proxy server, Kodi can connect via that without needing an add-on. PureVPN has about 8 pages of servers (~140 countries, many w/ multiple servers). I routinely switch between a handful of countries, as sometimes you need to make an educated guess as to which countries might be allowed on say a geo-restricted Youtube video. 

Be aware that some VPN providers have limits on how many server changes you can make a month, so watch for that. Another thing is how many simultaneous connections you can have and what happens if you exceed that limit. Really pays to read the fine print on all the providers you are considering. When I was looking, I assumed they were all the same, but that's not the case. Also, in my case, I had a VPN provider before but they lacked any support for a VPN on a router (or anything besides a Windows PC as I recall), and I was planning to get a VPN router, so I had to switch providers. So make sure they support the device(s) you plan on using. And don't just think of VPN for one purpose. It's a very useful tool and once you have it, you'll start using it for other things as well.


----------

